# ATI Radeon HD 5450



## ToTec (29. Juni 2011)

Hey, 

ich wollte Euch fragen, ob Ihr Euch mit dieser Grafikkarte auskennt und ob jemand die sinnvollsten/besten Einstellungen dafür hat 
(Catalyst Control Center). Ich habe nämlich ein Problem, unzwar habe ich bei World of Warcraft immer so 50-60 FPS (egal wo ich bin und wieviele da sind), aber sobald irgendwie ein Feuer oder ein großer Flächenzauber ist, gehen meine FPS stark runter. Mamimal 15FPS. 
Das kann doch nicht sein, oder sehe ich das falsch ? 


Hier ein paar Daten von meinem PC:

*Betriebssystem:* _Windows 7 64bit_
*RAM:* _8,00 GB_
*Grafikkarte:* _ATI Radeon HD 5450_
*Prozessor:* _AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 445 Processor 3,10 GHz_


----------



## OldboyX (29. Juni 2011)

Es kann sein, dass du einfach nur die neuesten Treiber installieren musst.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass deine (eher schwache) Grafikkarte nicht mehr ausreicht, sobald viele "shader-Effekte" auf dem Bildschirm berechnet werden müssen. Das sind eben in WoW hauptsächlich Zaubereffekte und eben bestimmte Feuer/Eis usw. Spielereien.


Es wäre hilfreich zu wissen, in welcher Auflösung du spielst und mit welchen Grafikeinstellungen. Du könntest einfach versuchen die Zauberdetailstufe in WoW zu senken.


----------



## ToTec (29. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ich den neuen Treiber installieren, denn wird er zwar "installiert", aber irgendwie ist das trotzdem alles beim alten und in der dxdiag steht auch das alte Datum. Und die Grafik ist bei WoW schon so gut wie ganz unten.

Naja aber ich kann andere Spiele auf bester Grafik spielen und habe absolut keine Probleme (zB. CoD Black Ops) und bei meinem alten Rechner (vllt nur die Hälfte an dem was der neue hat) war das nicht der Fall, wenn solche Flammen oder sowas kommt. Das ist sehr komisch. 



Meine Auflösung ist: 1920x1080


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

ToTec schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den neuen Treiber installieren, denn wird er zwar "installiert", aber irgendwie ist das trotzdem alles beim alten und in der dxdiag steht auch das alte Datum. Und die Grafik ist bei WoW schon so gut wie ganz unten.
> 
> Naja aber ich kann andere Spiele auf bester Grafik spielen und habe absolut keine Probleme (zB. CoD Black Ops) und bei meinem alten Rechner (vllt nur die Hälfte an dem was der neue hat) war das nicht der Fall, wenn solche Flammen oder sowas kommt. Das ist sehr komisch.
> 
> ...



Also entweder hast du dann den neuesten Treiber schon oder du könntest sicherheitshalber einfach nochmal die Treiber alle runterhauen, die du von der Grafikkarte hast.
Weiß nicht ob es da im Control Center eine Funktion für gibt. Und dann den neuesten nochmal installieren.

Wie Oldboy schon sagte, gibt es manche Effekte die die FPS total runterziehen obwohl sonst alles prima läuft. Deine Auflösung ist auch ziemlich hardwarehungrig, von daher würde ich empfehlen: Zauberdetails auf Minimum stellen, ich kenne jetzt die Optionen von WoW nicht auswendig, aber am besten alles was mit Zauberdarstellung zutun hat mal auf Minimum stellen. Schatten komplett aus. Dann mal schauen wie es läuft. WoW ist eben nicht CoD Black Ops, da gibts schon Unterschiede... es könnte auch an der Grafikkarte an sich liegen, die mit den Zauberspielerein schlechter klarkommt als eine Geforce, ist aber nur eine Vermutung, ich kenne deine alte Karte ja nicht.

Insofern, wenn du genug Geld hast, könntest du einfach eine neue Graka kaufen, ansonsten probier mal die Tipps oben aus.


----------



## Palimbula (29. Juni 2011)

Um es (in deutlichen Worten) auf den Punkt zu bringen: Die 5450 ist keine geeignete Gaming-Karte sondern ist Low-End im DirectX 11-Segment --> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test-sapphire-radeon-hd-5450/#abschnitt_einleitung Dies gilt insbesondere bei einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1080, also Full-HD.



> ...
> Bezüglich der Leistung orientiert sich die Radeon HD 5450 logischerweise ganz unten in unseren Benchmarks ein. So liegt die Karte in 1280x1024 ohne Anti-Aliasing sowie die anisotrope Filterung drei Prozent hinter der Radeon HD 4550. Mit den beiden qualitätssteigernden Features ist die Differenz genau gleich groß. Weiter wollen wir an dieser Stelle jedoch nicht auf die Performance eingehen, da diese bei der Karte äußerst uninteressant für die Zielgruppe ist.
> ...
> Darüber hinaus ist noch vorstellbar, die Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 im Office-Betrieb einzusetzen, wenn drei Monitore angesteuert werden sollen. Wer dagegen selbst nur ansatzweise spielen möchte, sollte lieber zu einem anderen Modell greifen. Daran ändert auch DirectX 11 nicht, das auf der Radeon HD 5450 praktisch nicht einsetzbar ist und höchstens durch das Direct Compute in der Zukunft interessant werden könnte.
> ...




Du kannst folgendes versuchen um vielleicht doch noch ein paar FpS in WoW herauszuholen:

WoW:
- DirectX 11 Modus aktivieren
- alle "Bling-Bling"-Leisten (Schatten, Wetter etc.) auf ein Minimum setzen

Treiber:
- alles auf Minimum setzen bzw. "Application Controlled" resp. "Anwendungsgesteuert" aktivieren
- Im Bereich Anisotroper Filter "Edge Detect" auswählen

Sofern das keinen Leistungsgewinn verschafft --> neue Karte kaufen oder damit leben.


----------



## Varitu (30. Juni 2011)

Hi,

mich wundert wie die Karte in den PC kommt. Komplettangebot vom MM oder Saturn?
Da gehört ganz klar was anderes rein. Eine stärkere Karte, z.B. 5770, 460GTX, 6850, 560XTi? gibts schon ab 100Euro neu.
Und mit denen kannst du dann WoW auch mit der Auflösung und hohen/Ultra Einstellungen spielen.

Gruß Varitus

Edit: Bist du dir sicher das du eine 5450 verbaut hast? Ohne Cod BO selbst gespeilt zu haben. Aber die grafik die man in den Reviews sieht, kannst du bestimmt nicht mit einer 5450 flüssig darstellen.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juni 2011)

8 GB, der Prozi und die Graka klingen wirklich nach einem dieser "Kaufen sie diesen IMBA Gamingrechner, denn er hat eine 2 TB Festplatte und die Graka hat 1GB Speicher" Angebote .
Und im Netz finden sich Videos, dass man COD Blackops mit dieser Graka auf einer niedrigen Auflösung mit sehr vielen Details bei etwa 30FPS hat.
Also dürfte es in FULL HD eher mit 5-10 FPS mit fast allen Details laufen auf deiner Graka.
Beste Grafik ist immer sone unklare Aussage.

So mal gegooglet.
Die PC Games hat Black Ops getestet.
Auf einer 3870 die mehr als doppelt so schnell wie deine Karte sein dürfte, hat COD etwa 33 FPS auf FULL HD in bester Grafik.


----------

